# ICS leak install problems



## merickk (Jun 29, 2012)

My phone hangs at the starting applications screen. I've been pulling my hair since Sunday trying to get this to take.



I've tried 6 or 7 2233 and 2231 leak files. and 2 or 3 different FXZ 902 files.
I get no error codes when flashing.
I've tried wiping cache and factory reseting in between every flash and every combination from no wiping to only wiping cache etc..
I've tried going all the way back to 893 and OTA to 902 then OTA to 905 then flash 2233.
I've reformatted my internal memory from 905 before flashing.
I've reformatted a different SD card both from PC and from phone and the only file is the ics leak.
I've also tried moto-fastboot flashing both cdt.bin and mbm
When in that screen I can press the home button and get a tactile feedback vibration, but no other button does.
It will charge the phone while in that screen, and I've let it sit on that screen overnight with no results.
The only way out is a battery pull, after a pull it hangs on the Droid screen when trying to reboot.
After flashing the leak either 2231 or 2233 when going into stock recovery it shows the android icon for ics. The one with the panel open rather than the triangle with the droid inside.
I've tried flashing all the way up to the leak with no sd card inserted.
I've also tried flashing all the way from 902 to 2233 with no sim card inserted.
Reflashing 2233 a 2nd time takes me to a fastboot loop.
Previous to this I was running safestrap with the AKOP nightlies over 905 with no problems except for the normal ics over the gb kernel/radio issues.
The phone works well in 902 and 905 with no issues.
I have not tried to install a ics rom over 905 again since trying the leak.
I can root 905 with no problems using motofail after the 902 FXZ to 905 OTA flash.
I've flashed the leak with root and no root.
The only thing I set up before flashing the root is wifi after FXZing 902 to get the 905 OTA.
I've tried rooting then saving the 905OTA file and flashing that from recovery on a freshly formatted SD card as well.
I've tried flashing the leak from stock recovery right after flashing 905 from recovery without rebooting first into 905.
I've let it run for awhile in 905 as long as overnight before flashing the leak.

There's more I've probably tried but forget. I think I've flashed over 30 times the past week trying to get this to work. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## B.E.McAllister (Jun 7, 2011)

Interesting, i got that screen after my first reboot after setting up ics. It lasted maybe about ten minutes and i haven't seen it again. You are flashing it in stock recovery right? Doing a regular update from sd card. Not sure. Gapps are pre-installed on the leak. your not getting to the setup outer anything right

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## merickk (Jun 29, 2012)

The ICS optimizing screen and that one happens when you wipe the cache which on a fresh install the cache shouldn't be there. I use the 4 corner on the 902 and 905 setup screens and only set up wifi on 902 to get the 905OTA. Though I have tried setting up gmail and updating stock aps through play store as well with the same results.


----------



## B.E.McAllister (Jun 7, 2011)

Ahhh, when I'm in stock recovery i wipe both data and cache before i update.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## merickk (Jun 29, 2012)

Leak 6.7.229 fixed my problems...


----------

